# هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...



## المسلم المغربي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*يرجى احترام قوانين المنتدى*
*شوف يا مسيحيين*
*اعطوني من انجيلكم ان الدين المسيحي يدعو إلى محبة الآخرين وديانات أخرى ولا يدعو إلى القتل*
ملاحظة
هذا الموضوع للجميع
مشركات المسلمين والمسيحيين


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



> سلام لمن اتبع الهدى


 هدي ميين مش معانا حد في المنتدي اسمه هدي في سعاد في هند وفي ام هند كمان لو تحب لكن هدي مانعرفهاش صدقني


> شوف يا مسيحيين
> اعطوني من انجيلكم ان الدين المسيحي يدعو إلى محبة الآخرين وديانات أخرى ولا يدعو إلى القتل


هات انت ماعندك من ايات في الكتاب المقدس تدعو للقتل لكن ايات المحبة مافيش اكتر منها واعظم 
حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم صلوا من اجل الذين يسيئون اليكم
من لطمك علي خدك الايسر فحول له الاخر ايضا 
وكتيييييييييييييير أوي 
تعالي كده نقارنها بأقوال محمد اسفه يعني انا عارفه ان اخواتي المسيحيين هيزعلوا مني علشان طبعا مافيش وجه شبه بين قاتل وارهابي وبين رب المجد وملك الملوك 
شوف شو قال محمد 
العين بالعين السن بالسن 
ولا تبدءوا اليهود والنصاري بالسلام واذا لاقيتهم في طريق فاضطروهم الي اضيقه 
واذا اعتدوا عليكم فاعتدوا عليهم بمثل ما اعتدوا
مئات الالاف من ايات القتال في القرأن هاتلي انت اية تسامح في قرأنك بس تكون مدنية لو سمحت مش مكية 
اعتقد موضوعك هيغلق لانه مش في المكان المناسب ده مش قسم حواري بس يارب ردي يبسطك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## المسلم المغربي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

شوف سؤال طرحت عليكم وليس مني أن أجيب حتى تجيبو أنتم


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

مش فاهمه هو انا عملت ايه مش جاوبتك ؟ولا صحيح انا ناسيه انت مغربي لازم افهمك بالراحه بص السطور اللي كتباها فوق ده هي الرد ركز انت بس فيها شوية وانت هتفهم ان ده الرد وحياة مامتك عائشة هو ده الرد


----------



## المسلم المغربي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

شوف سأغيب لأني مشغول الآن
وداعا مع السلامة في وقت لاحق


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

+ اسمحلى اضيف على كلام  صديقتى العزيزه مارتينا بعض الايات والاقوال التى يوصى بها الكتاب المقدس وتدعو للمحبه والتى من كثرتها لا تسعها الذاكره ...........( نشتم فنبارك نضطهد فنحتمى يفترى علينا فنعظ ) ..............لا تكن جافياً فى لسانك ...........من يحب أخاه يثبت فى النور وليس فيه عثره ..........أكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبه خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضه ............من يبغض أخاه فهو فى الظلمه وفى الظلمه يسلك ولا يعلم أين يمضى لآن الظلمه اعمت عينيه ..........كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس ..... المحبه تتأنى وترفق المحبه لا تحسد المحبه لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ..........ولو أحتجت تانى قولى أى عدد انت عايزه لان المحبه اساس المسيحيه .


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

وداعا بس ياريتك ترجع تاني فعلا ونتناقش بس للاسف انا عارفه مش هترجع وبطل تدخل موقع ابن مريم كتير الاسئلة اللي فيها بقت بايظه حفظناها


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*من غير لف ودوران وكلام كتير *


*اذا كان ليك شبهة اطرحها في قسم الرد عن الشبهات *
*واذا كنت تسال فامامك قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة *


----------



## المسلم المغربي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*




> + اسمحلى اضيف على كلام صديقتى العزيزه مارتينا بعض الايات والاقوال التى يوصى بها الكتاب المقدس وتدعو للمحبه والتى من كثرتها لا تسعها الذاكره ...........( نشتم فنبارك نضطهد فنحتمى يفترى علينا فنعظ ) ..............لا تكن جافياً فى لسانك ...........من يحب أخاه يثبت فى النور وليس فيه عثره ..........أكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبه خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضه ............من يبغض أخاه فهو فى الظلمه وفى الظلمه يسلك ولا يعلم أين يمضى لآن الظلمه اعمت عينيه ..........كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس ..... المحبه تتأنى وترفق المحبه لا تحسد المحبه لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ..........ولو أحتجت تانى قولى أى عدد انت عايزه لان المحبه اساس المسيحيه .



هذا حب المسيحية مع بعضهم أنا أردت مع ديانات أخرى+ أريد أن تعطين من  مصدر الإنجيل
والرقم وكل شيء  



> وداعا بس ياريتك ترجع تاني فعلا ونتناقش بس للاسف انا عارفه مش هترجع وبطل تدخل موقع ابن مريم كتير الاسئلة اللي فيها بقت بايظه حفظناها



ومن قال لك أنا لن أرجع
شوف لا تخرجي على الموضوع


----------



## المسلم المغربي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

شوف هذا خاص في المنتدى المسيحي لأن قلم حر ردت علي في رسالة خاصة وقالت أكتب هذا الموضوع في منتدى المسيحي


----------



## المسلم المغربي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

لا تخرج على الموضوع أجب بدون تهرب


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

ماهو مافيش ديانات تاني تقصد اليهودية يعني؟ بالنسبة لليهودية السيد المسيح قال جئت من اجل خراف بني اسرائيل الضاله فده ناس رفضت رسالته كان هيتكلم عليهم وهو جايلهم طب ازاي اما بالنسبة للاسلام فهو ليس بدين ولم يعرف عنه كتاب الوحي اي شئ ولاكن نحن نعاملكم كما امرنا السيد المسيح ان نعامل من حولنا ومن هو غير مسيحي بصرف النظر عن اعتقاده حتي ولو كان من عبدة الشمس


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> لا تخرج على الموضوع أجب بدون تهرب


 


*حذاري من استعمال الاسلوب دة معايا تاني *

*انا كلامي كان واضح *

*واظن انك بتعرف تقرا كويس *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> *سلام لمن اتبع الهدى
> شوف يا مسيحيين
> اعطوني من  انجيلكم ان الدين المسيحي يدعو إلى محبة الآخرين وديانات أخرى ولا يدعو إلى القتل*
> ملاحظة
> ...


 
* احترام الاخر*
*Mat 5:21**قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.*
Mat 5:22  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.

*محبة الاخر*
*Mat 5:43**سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.*
*Mat 5:44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ ،
Mat 5:45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.

Mat 5:47وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟


*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*Rom 14:15​*​​ فَإِنْ كَانَ أَخُوكَ بِسَبَبِ طَعَامِكَ يُحْزَنُ فَلَسْتَ تَسْلُكُ بَعْدُ حَسَبَ الْمَحَبَّةِ. *لاَ تُهْلِكْ بِطَعَامِكَ ذَلِكَ الَّذِي مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِهِ.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

عفوا يا اخ مغربي, هناك تعبير خطأ فى سؤالك, لا يوجد فى العالم ديانات متعددة, لأنه لا يوجد آلهة متعدده, هناك إله واحد, برسالة دينية واحدة, بدأت باليهودية وانتهت بالمسيحية, أما أن كنت تقصد الإسلام, فالإسلام ليس بديانه, بل هو ضلال شيطاني من الذي يضل من يشاء.
أتريد أن تعرف أكثر أقرأ فى سفر أشعياء 14 : 12 - 15 هذه الكلمات ( كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟  وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ. أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ. لَكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ.)
أراد الشيطان أن يكون أعلي من كواكب الرب وأن يصير مثله, فماذا فعل
الرب له شعب يعبده, صنع الشيطان شعبا يعبده, أسماهم مسلمون
الرب له كتاب مقدس, صنع الشيطان كتابا وأسماه قرآن
الرب له كنائس يقدم الشعب له فيها العبادة, الشيطان صنع له جوامع أو مساجد يقدم له شعبه فيها العبادة
شعب الرب يصوم ويصلي, الشيطان جعل شعبه يفعل ما يسمونه صوما وما يسمونه صلاة
لكن ماذا سيحدث فى النهاية, هذا ستجده فى سفر الرؤيا 
فى رؤ 16 : 13 ( وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ)
وفي رؤ 19 : 20 ( فَقُبِضَ عَلَى الْوَحْشِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ مَعَهُ، الصَّانِعُ قُدَّامَهُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي بِهَا أَضَلَّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا سِمَةَ الْوَحْشِ والَّذِينَ سَجَدُوا لِصُورَتِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الاِثْنَانِ حَيَّيْنِ إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ)
وفي رؤ  20 : 10 (وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ)
إن أردت تفسير لهذا عندك فى الموقع تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس, ونسأل ربنا أن ينير قلبك وفكرك
أما نحن, فأننا نحبكم, لأنكم أخوة لنا فى الخليقة, لكن لا نؤمن بما تؤمنون, ولا نعبد من تعبدون, لأننا لنا جدود سددوا ثمن مسيحيتنا, أما أنتم, فاللأسف, لم يسدد أحد الثمن كي تعرفوا المسيح وتتحرروا من خطاياكم بدمه الذي سفكه على الصليب من أجل كل من يريد الخلاص.
ربنا يباركك ولك تحياتي


----------



## anass 357 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*لقد رينا ردودك وبلاش كلام فارغ
حرر بواسطة استفانوس*


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*طيب *

*بما انة من الواضح اني بكلم ناس جاهلة لا تعرف القراءة و الكتابة *

*اذا كتب في الموضوع دة حرف واحد حواري بعد مداخلتي *
*من اي سائل مسلم سوف افصلة *
*لانة من الواضح جليا ان الموضوع اساسا حواري *

*نكرر*

*هذا ليس بقسم حواري يا بتاع الردود الصادمة *
*واي سؤال اخر هنا في هذا القسم واي مناقشة من اي اخ مسلم سيفصل *

*لن اعيد وازيد مرة اخرى *


----------



## استفانوس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

ينقل للقسم  المختص


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



anass__ahamid قال:


> وسيلة قوية للدفاع حقاً !!!!!
> الآن تعرف موقعك في المنتدى


 

*اي كلمة فيها غلط تاني او اسلوب زي اسلوبك دة سوف افصلك مرة اخرى باسمك الجديد هذا *

*في انتظارالنصوص كاملة و  تفاسير النصوص المسيحية *
*وان لم تاتي بها وبالتفاسير اولا قبل النقاش سوف افصلك *
*لكي تتعلم كيف تناقش و كيف تتكلم *


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

من فضلك يا Avada Cadavra أنقل الموضوع للمنتدي المختص بيه بس بلاش تطرده من فضلك سيبه يناقش يمكن يفهم ومعلهش نتحمل شوية طالما هو ماغلطش غير فينا احنا مش مشكلة 
استاذ باحث أخر بجد مداخلتك اكثر من رائعة يعلم ربنا في كام نقطة انت ذكرتهم انا ماكنتش عارفه عنهم حاجة في الكتاب المقدس اشكرك الرب يباركك ويزيدك من النعمة بس للاسف هو مش هيفهم الكلام ده كبير علي عقله
سلام ونعمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

شكرا يا أخت مرتينا على تشجيعك, ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



maarttina قال:


> من فضلك يا Avada Cadavra أنقل الموضوع للمنتدي المختص بيه بس بلاش تطرده من فضلك سيبه يناقش يمكن يفهم ومعلهش نتحمل شوية طالما هو ماغلطش غير فينا احنا مش مشكلة
> استاذ باحث أخر بجد مداخلتك اكثر من رائعة يعلم ربنا في كام نقطة انت ذكرتهم انا ماكنتش عارفه عنهم حاجة في الكتاب المقدس اشكرك الرب يباركك ويزيدك من النعمة بس للاسف هو مش هيفهم الكلام ده كبير علي عقله
> سلام ونعمة


 

*يا اخت مارتينا *
*هذا الشخص  مدلس*

*وانا من حقي اني اطلب النصوص بالكامل و بتفسيرها*
*ودة اول مرة اعملها *
*بصي حضرتك على سبيل المثال *
*هذا الشخص يقول *



> يقول المسيح : " أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )




*فهل حرام عليا اني اطالبة بالنص كامل ؟*
*اظنك فهمتي قصدي جيدا .... *
*مع العلم ان هذة الشهبة و البقية اجبنا عليها في قسم الرد على الشبهات ومازال يعيدها *


----------



## Tabitha (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



maarttina قال:


> سيبه يناقش يمكن يفهم ومعلهش نتحمل شوية طالما هو ماغلطش غير فينا احنا مش مشكلة



على فكرة اختنا *مارتينا* ،
العضو ده أكبر كذاب ، وأسلوبه سئ جداا ،
بيقتطف من الكتاب المقدس ما يحلو له ويتناسى الكلام ككل ، 
إدخلى على إشتراكاته وإنتي تفهمي قصدي ، 


ربنا يباركك اختنا الغالية،


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

علي فكرة صدقني كل المسلمين اللي هنا واللي برا بيجيبوا الشبهات بتاعتهم من موقع اسمه ابن مريم وعارفين انهم لا عمرهم فتحوا انجيل ولا شافوه حتي وهما اصلا كل اسلوبهم اقتباسات من النص من غير مايفهموا حاجة ربنا يفتح عيونهم وقلوبهم


----------



## الاخوه (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

هات انت ماعندك من ايات في الكتاب المقدس تدعو للقتل لكن ايات المحبة مافيش اكتر منها واعظم 
حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم صلوا من اجل الذين يسيئون اليكم
من لطمك علي خدك الايسر فحول له الاخر ايضا 
وكتيييييييييييييير أوي 
تعالي كده نقارنها بأقوال محمد اسفه يعني انا عارفه ان اخواتي المسيحيين هيزعلوا مني علشان طبعا مافيش وجه شبه بين قاتل وارهابي وبين رب المجد وملك الملوك 
شوف شو قال محمد 
العين بالعين السن بالسن 
ولا تبدءوا اليهود والنصاري بالسلام واذا لاقيتهم في طريق فاضطروهم الي اضيقه 
واذا اعتدوا عليكم فاعتدوا عليهم بمثل ما اعتدوا
مئات الالاف من ايات القتال في القرأن هاتلي انت اية تسامح في قرأنك بس تكون مدنية لو سمحت مش مكية 
اعتقد موضوعك هيغلق لانه مش في المكان المناسب ده مش قسم حواري بس يارب ردي يبسطك
سلام ونعمة


اختي العين بالعين والسن بالسن ان انا اخد حقي وطبعا الحق ميزعلش وهوا انتي لو واحد ضربك هتسكتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكمان بما انك تقرأي قران

كنت اقرأي وإن تعفو خيرا لكم

وكمان انتو عاوزين نجيب ليكم من القران ايسات عن التسامح والله بوسعي ان اتي لكم بأكتر من 15 دليل من القران

لكن انتم للأسف بعد ما هتعب واجمع ليكم الايات هتقوليلي احنا مش عاوزين من القران بتاعتكم حاجه :d 
يبقي الواحد يتعب ليه في ناس مش هتفيد ولا هتستفاد

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

يا أخ أو أخت "أخوة"
أعمل بحث فى القرآن أو الأحاديث عن كلمة "محبة" واخبرني عن النتيجة
ثم أعمل بحث عن كلمة "قتل" وكلمة "نكاح" واخبرني عن النتيجة
علما بأني عملت البحث ده والنتيجة كانت مفزعه


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



> اختي العين بالعين والسن بالسن ان انا اخد حقي وطبعا الحق ميزعلش وهوا انتي لو واحد ضربك هتسكتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عارف زمان كنت بسأل نفسي السؤال ده ماكنتش عارفه ايه الرد لكن لما كبرت اتاكدت ان السيد المسيح كان شايف احسن مني ومنك واني لو حد اعتدي عليا وبعدين انا رحت جايه واخدت حقي منه هتصبح غابة مش دنيا كلنا بنعيش فيها فردي ايوة مش هرد الضربة لكن هواجهه انت ليه عملت كده وبكل محبة اكييد هيعرف انه غلطان 
وعلي فكرة هو ده الفارق بين المدعو الله في القرأن والرب يسوع اله المحبة والسلام  هو اوصانا الا نقاوم الشر بالشر 


> كنت اقرأي وإن تعفو خيرا لكم


انا قلتلك هات أيات مدنية مش مكية حصل ولا لأ ؟؟


> وكمان انتو عاوزين نجيب ليكم من القران ايسات عن التسامح والله بوسعي ان اتي لكم بأكتر من 15 دليل من القران
> 
> لكن انتم للأسف بعد ما هتعب واجمع ليكم الايات هتقوليلي احنا مش عاوزين من القران بتاعتكم حاجه :d
> يبقي الواحد يتعب ليه في ناس مش هتفيد ولا هتستفاد


انتم بتروحوا تجيبوا شبهات من مواقع هابله ولا عمركم فتحتوا الانجيل وجربتوا تشوفوا النصوص كاملة ومع ذلك بنجاوبكم هات انت الايات ونرجع للتفاسير ونشوف علمائك قالوا فيها ايه ونتناقش


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*الكلام في الاسلاميات لة مكانة يا اخوانا المسلمين *

*شكرا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

أين سبابي هنا, أليس "المضل" من اسماء "الله" الحسني وأتت من قوله فى القرآن "أن الله يضل من يشاء" ونحن جميعا نعلم أن الشيطان هو المضل وهو من يضل البشر


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

له كل الحق ان قال ذلك بسبب ان مافيش مسلم بيكمل في موضوع في الاسلاميات للنهاية اما انه يتركه او بيهرب بالطرق المعتاده ليه حق يقول كده طالما انتم مش بتقدروا تردوا عن كتابكم


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*طيب *
*ياريت يا ابو تنسيم كدة بما انك على علم *
*ياريت تقولنا الاول بالنسبة لايات العهد القديم التي احضرتها *
*اية حكمها تاريخيا و كتابيا في التاريخ المسيحي *

*وحكمها الان من شريعة المسيح عموما *

*وهل هي كانت لكل الاوقات ام لوقت اختصة الله لشعبة في حقبة قبل ظهور رسالة الخلاص *

*منتظر *


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

لا يا استاذ مش عارفه اقرأ اسمك انت روح انت هات ال 150 اية اللي احنا حفظناهم من موقع ابن مريم وتعالي وانا هردلك عليهم كلهم


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

ما هذه العقول المتحجرة؟
طلب الأخ نص الدعوة لمحبة الأخرين فأتينا بالدليل
فلماذا جرجرة و العرعرة يا بشر؟
ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات
و الي حيلف و يدور في الموضوع, حيكون عقابه على ايدي


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



> ألم تعلم أن أمريكا اكتشفو أن أحسن الشهور هو شهر رمضان الصوم صحة أنت لا تعلم بهذا
> شوف إذهب إلى حوار الأديان وستعرف ذلكفصديقي أكد على ذلك ولا أريد الآن أن أدخل في الإسلاميات


تصور انا عايشه في امريكا عمري ماسمعت عن حاجة زي ده مش عارفه جبتها منين 
استاذ عبد الحميد انتظر مني رد في خلال نصف ساعة فقط لانك طرحت الكثير وانا محتاجه بعض الوقت رغم ان الجابات جاهزة تماما لكل ما طرحته


----------



## أبوتسنيم (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لقلة الأدب و التعدي على الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*طيب *

*اخدنا بركة يا عبد الحميد*

*ابو تنسيم ياريت تنتظر ولا تضع مشاركات ثانية *

*ومازلت اقول *
*مازلنا منتظرين النصوص كاملة بتاعت انس قليل الادب *

*ومن ياتي ليتكلم فليحضر النصوص كاملة و بتفسيرها *
*بما ان المسلم المغربي بيتكلم على مشاركة انس اللي هو عبد الحمد قليل الادب *

*فمنتظر ما طلبتة من هذا الشخص *

*او من اي احد يشارك *


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

حتبطلوا لف و دوران امتى؟


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

هما مش هيبطلوا لف ودوران بس برضو ارجع واقول تاني التكرار يمكن يعلم المسلم نرد عليهم رغم ان الشبهات ده طرحت من قبل في نفس المكان وموجوده في منتدي الرد علي الشبهات 
بس مش مهم نعدها تاني


----------



## Basilius (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*حضرتك بتفهم عربي ولا مش بتفهم ؟؟؟؟*

*انا قلت انة مفيش اي شىء جديد هيتحط في الموضوع *

*الا بعد ان ياتي السائل بالنصوص الكاملة التي اقتطفها ابو انس قليل الادب *
*و ياتي بالتفاسير ايضا التي عجز عن الاتيان بها  بل هرب الى احزاء اخرى بقلة ادبة المعهودة    ....*

*ومازلنا في الانتظار ... *


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

لا أعرف ما سبب هذا التخبط الأسلامي
كل الي طلبناه النص الكامل مع التفسير
صعبة؟ اذا صعبة, في اعلى المنتدى في رابط الكتاب المقدس و تفاسيره!!


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

انجيل يوحنا ​الاصحاح الرابع عشر  13 : 34 وصية جديدة انا اعطيكم ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم انا تحبون انتم ايضا بعضكم بعضا 

13: 35 بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذي ان كان لكم حب بعض لبعض  امين
هل قرات ماذا اوصانا  مسيحنا
انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس

 5: 9 طوبى لصانعي السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون 

هاكذا اوصانا الر في انجيلنا 
 وايضا
انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس
5: 43 سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك و تبغض عدوك 

5: 44 و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم 

5: 45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار و الصالحين و يمطر على الابرار و الظالمين 

5: 46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك 

5: 47 و ان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا 

5: 48 فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل 
هاكذا اوصانا يسوع المسيح 
طبعا يوجد الكثير من الايات 
ولكن اظنك اكتفيت والان ارني بماذا اوصاك رسولك الكريم 
وطبعا ليس عندك شي تكتبه من شان هيك بقلك الله يرجعك بالسلامة من سفرك الطويل


----------



## المسلم المغربي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



> ولكن اظنك اكتفيت والان ارني بماذا اوصاك رسولك الكريم


لا تخرج عن الموضوع وإذا أردت الجواب إذهب إلى الإسلاميات واقرأ الموضوع اسمه سؤال للأخ أنس
ولكن الآيات التيس كتبتها تبين حب المسيحيين لبعضهم أنا قلت مع الأديان الأخرى
مع السلامة


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> ولكن الآيات التيس كتبتها تبين حب المسيحيين لبعضهم أنا قلت مع الأديان الأخرى
> مع السلامة


 
الا تكتفي بسماع الجواب مرة واحدة؟ ام انك لا تفهم من اول مرة؟
نعيد من جديد

[Q-BIBLE] 
واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم . باركوا لاعنيكم . احسنوا الى مبغضيكم . وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## المسلم المغربي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

ومذا عن
متى [ 15 : 26 ] : " ثُمَّ خَرَجَيَسُوعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ. وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌخَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ: ارْحَمْنِي يَا سَيِّدُ يَاابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدّاً. فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُوَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: اصْرِفْهَا لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُوَرَاءَنَا! فَأَجَابَ: لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ. فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً : يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي! فَأَجَابَ: لَيْسَ حَسَناً أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَوَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَبِ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك ) 
والآن - أخي القارىء - إذا كنا لا نريد أن نساعدالآخرين لأي سبب كان ، فهل نصفهم بالكلاب ؟! 
والأهممن ذلك كيف يصدر هذا التعبير القاسى جداً من إله المحبة ! 
هذاوبعدما أراقت هذه المرأة المسكينة آخر نقطة من ماء الكرامة الإنسانية وأقامت الحجةبقولها للمسيح : " وَالْكِلاَبُأَيْضاً تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُمِنْ مَائِدَةِ أَرْبَابِهَا ". حقق لها أملها وشفيت ابنتها.


----------



## المسلم المغربي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

سأذهب عمي سيعمل على النت
مع السامة


----------



## استفانوس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



اخي الحبيب
طبعا القراءة السطحية للقصة من الممكن ان تتهم فيها يسوع بالجفاء والقسوة 
 ولكن الا يقولون ان الامور بخواتيمها 
 الم يكن في نهاية الامر شفاء ابنتها وامتداح ايمانها 
 اذا ما الذي حدث 
لماذا ابتدأ يسوع بكلامه بهذه القسوة للمرأة الفينيقية 
 في حين كان ينوي ان ينتهى اخيرا الى استجابة طلبها 
كان يسوع دائما يعرف افكار الناس 
هكذا كان يسوع ( وهو له سبق العلم ) وكان يستطيع ان يعرف خبايا الامور وخبايا الناس 
 وقد عرف بسلطانه ان لهذه المرأة فعلا ايمانا عجيبا يستحق الثناء والمدح 
وقد فضل ان يؤخر استجابة طلبتها لتنال المكافأة مزدوجة 
 فتنال استجابة طلبها بشفاء ابنتها 
 و يظهر قوة ايمانها وتمسكها بالرجاء في شخص المسيح يسوع فيمتدح ايمانها اذا قال لها 
[Q-BIBLE]* يا امرأة عظيم ايمانك *​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## انت الفادي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

اولا النص كامل:
[Q-BIBLE]
متي 15 : 21 - 28
*[FONT=&quot]نَ».[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]21 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ. 22 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً:«ارْحَمْنِي، يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا». 23 فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ:«اصْرِفْهَا، لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا!» 24 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ:«لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ». 25 فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعِنِّي!» 26 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ:«لَيْسَ حَسَنًا أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَب». 27 فَقَالَتْ:«نَعَمْ، يَا سَيِّدُ! وَالْكِلاَبُ أَيْضًا تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ أَرْبَابِهَا!». 28 حِينَئِذٍ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.[/FONT]*

[/Q-BIBLE]

التفسير :
*. لقاء مع الكنعانيّة​  إن كان قد تحوّل رجال الكتاب المقدّس - الكتبة      والفرّيسيّون - بعمى قلوبهم عن الكلمة الإلهي المتجسّد، فصاروا مقاومين له      ومناضلين لمملكته الروحيّة، عِوض أن ينعموا بها ويكرزوا، لهذا يقول الإنجيلي: "ثم      خرج يسوع من هناك، وانصرف إلى نواحي صور وصيدا". وكأنه يُعلن تركه للشعب      اليهودي الرافض الإيمان ليبحث عن أولاده من بين الأمم. بخروجه ينزع الأغصان      الأصيلة بسبب كبريائهم وعدم إيمانهم، لكي يطعم فيه الأغصان البرّيّة لتنعم بثمر      روحه القدّوس.​ بينما انهمك اليهود - في أشخاص قادتهم - في حرفيّة      الناموس وشكليّات التقليد بغير روح، صاروا يبحثون عن خطأ يرتكبه المسيّا      المخلّص، وإذا بكنيسة الأمم ممثّلة في هذه الكنعانيّة تخرج إليه لتطلب منه      احتياجها.​ "وإذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت      إليه؛ قائلة: ​ ارحمني يا ابن داود، ​ ابنتي مجنونة جدًا" [22].​ لقد حُرمت زمانها كلّه من سماع كلمة الله، ولم      تتسلّم الناموس ولا ظهر في وسطها أنبياء بل عاشت حياتها في عبادة الأوثان،      لكنها بالسماع عرفت القليل عن المسيّا "ابن داود"، فخرجت من تخومها، كما      من كُفرها وعبادتها الوثنيّة، لتلتقي به. رفضه الذين لديهم قوائم الأنساب وبين      أيديهم الرموز والنبوّات تحدِّد شخصه، وجاءت إليه غريبة الجنس، لا لتدخل في      مناقشات غبيّة ومجادلات، إنّما لتغتصب حبّه الإلهي ومراحمه، لينقذ ابنتها      المجنونة جدًا، لقد قبلته مخلّصًا لها، إذ شعرت بالحاجة إليه لأن نفسها كابنة      لها مجنونة جدًا، فقدت تعقلها وحكمتها!​ حقًا إذ انطلق السيّد إلى نواحي صور وصيدا، إذا      بالمرأة تخرج من تخومها، وكأن السيّد وهو محب للبشر ينصرف إليهم، لكنّه لا      يلتقي بهم داخل تخوم الأوثان بل خارجها. لقد حقّقت بهذا ما لم يعلنه لها داود      النبي: "اسمعي يا بنت وانظري وأميلي أذنك، واِنسي شعبك وبيت أبيك،      فيشتهي الملك حسنك، لأنه هو سيّدك فاُسجدي له" (مز 45: 10-11). لقد تمّمت      الوصيّة وخرجت من شعبها، وتركت بيت أبيها تطلب الملك الحقيقي.​ يقول الإنجيلي: "لم يجبها بكلمة" [23]...لماذا؟​ أولاً: عدم إجابته لها في البداية هو إعلان عن      عمله الخلاصي، فقد جاء وسط بني إسرائيل وركّز غالبية أعماله وقوّاته على هذا      الشعب، الذي تمتّع بالوعود والنبوّات والشرائع، حتى إذا ما رفضه يكون قد امتلأ      كأسه، فيرفضه الرب، ليفتح الباب على مصراعيه للأمم. لقد ركّز على هذا الشعب في      البداية ليكون الخميرة المقدّسة لتخمير العجين كلّه، خلال الكرازة والتبشير.      ونحن لا ننكر أنه وإن رفضه اليهود لكن قلّة منهم كانوا التلاميذ والرسل الذين      كرزوا في العالم.​ ثانيًا: كان صمت السيّد إلى حين يثير التلاميذ      لكي يتقدّموا من أجلها. لقد أراد أن يكشف لهم رسالتهم أن يهتمّوا بالعالم      الوثني المتألّم والفاقد وعيه الروحي وخلاصه.​ ثالثًا: كان السيّد صامتًا في الخارج، لكن يده      غير المنظورة تسند قلبها وإيمانها، وعيناه تترقّبان بفرح تواضعها الفائق. لقد      أراد بصمته لا أن يتجاهلها، وإنما بالأحرى يزكّيها أمام الجميع. يقول      القدّيس أغسطينوس: [إذا كانت تشغف على الحصول على الرحمة صرخت وبجسارة      قرعت، فظهر كأنه لم يسمعها. لم ترفضها الرحمة إلى النهاية، إنّما ما حدث كان      لكي يُلهب رغبتها ويُظهر تواضعها. صرخت وكأن المسيح لا يسمعها، مع أنه كان      يدبّر الأمر بهدوء.] كما يقول: [كانت دائمة الصراخ، داومت على القرع، وكأنها      سبق فسمعت قوله: "اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم" (مت 7:      7).]​ "فتقدّم تلاميذه وطلبوا إليه قائلين:​ اصرفها لأنها تصيح وراءنا. ​ فأجابهم وقال: لم أُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل      الضالة" [23-24]. ​ كيف لم يُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة،      وهو القائل لنيقوديموس "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي      لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبديّة" (يو3: 16)؟ بل وسبق      فشهد الأنبياء في العهد القديم عن مجيء المسيّا للعالم كله، اليهود والأمم      معًا؟​ يجيب القدّيس أغسطينوس: [إننا نفهم من هذا      أنه لاق به أن يُعلن عن حضوره بالجسد وميلاده، وعمل معجزاته وقوّة قيامته وسط      هذا الشعب، فإنه هكذا قد دبّر الأمر منذ البداية. ما سبق فبُشِّر به قد تحقّق      بمجيء المسيح يسوع لأمّة اليهود كي يُقتل، لكنّه يربح منهم الذين سبق فعرفهم،      فإنه لم يدن الشعب كلّه، إنّما فحصهم فوجد بينهم تبنًا كثيرًا، ووجد أيضًا حنطة      مختفية. منهم ما هو يُحرق، ومنهم ما يملأ المخازن، فإنه من أين جاء الرسل؟!]      كما يقول: [لأنه لم يذهب بنفسه للأمم، بل أرسل تلاميذه، فيتحقّق ما قاله النبي:     "شعب لم أعرفه يتعبّد لي" (مز 18: 43). انظر كيف أوضحت النبوّة الأمر      كيف تحقّق؟! تحدّثت بوضوح: "شعب لم أعرفه"؛ كيف؟ يكمّل قائلاً: "من سماع الأذن      يسمعون لي" (مز 18: 44)، أي يؤمنون لا خلال النظر بل خلال السمع، لهذا نال      الأمم مديحًا عظيمًا. فإن (اليهود) رأوه فقتلوه، الأمم سمعوا عنه وآمنوا به.]​ لقد أكمل السيّد حديثه، قائلاً: "ليس حسنًا أن      يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب؟" [26].لماذا نطق هكذا؟ هل كان يحتقر      الأمم فيدعوهم كلابًا؟! بلا شك لا يحتقر السيّد خليقته، ولكنه ربّما قال هذا      مردِّدًا ما كان يردِّده اليهود لكي يمجِّد من ظنَّهم اليهود كلابًا، معلنًا      كيف صاروا أعظم إيمانًا من البنين أنفسهم. هذا ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن الأمم      بإنكارهم الإيمان بالله، وصنعهم الشرور الكثيرة حتى أجاز الكثيرون أطفالهم في      النار، وقدّموا بنيهم ذبائح للأصنام، فعلوا ما لا تفعله الكائنات غير العاقلة.      إنه لا يقصد تمييز اليهود عن الأمم، إنّما يكشف عن فعل الخطيئة فينا، كما كشف      عن أعماق قلب المرأة الكنعانيّة التي سبقت بتواضعها العجيب أبناء الملكوت. فقد      قالت: "نعم يا سيّد، والكلاب أيضًا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة      أربابها" [27].​ يقول القدّيس أغسطينوس: [أنها لم تثُرْ ولا      غضبت، لأجل دعوتها ككلبٍ عندما طلبت البركة وسألت الرحمة، بل قالت: "نعم يا      سيّد". لقد دعوتني كلبًا، وبالحق أنا هكذا، فإنّني أعرف لقبي! إنك تنطق      بالحق، لكن ينبغي ألا أُحرم من البركة بسبب هذا... فإن الكلاب أيضًا تأكل من      الفتات الساقط من مائدة أربابها. ما أرغبه هو البركة بقدر معتدل، فإنّني لا      أزحم المائدة، إنّما أبحث فقط عن الفتات. انظروا أيها الإخوة عظمة التواضع الذي      أمامنا!... إذ عرفت نفسها، قال الرب في الحال: "يا امرأة عظيم إيمانك، ليكن      كما تريدين" [28].لقد قلتِِ عن نفسكِ إنكِ "كلبًا"، لكنّني أعرفك      إنكِ "إنسان"... لقد سألتي وطلبتي وقرعتي، فيُعطَى لك وتجدين ويُفتح لك. انظروا      أيها الإخوة كيف صارت هذه المرأة الكنعانيّة مثالاً أو رمزًا للكنيسة؟! لقد      قدّمت أمامنا عطيّة التواضع بدرجة فائقة!] ما حُرم منه اليهود أصحاب الوعود      بسبب كبريائهم نالته الأمم المحرومة من المعرفة خلال التواضع. الذين ظنّوا في      أنفسهم أبناء، حُرموا أنفسهم من مائدة الملكوت خلال جحودهم، والذين كانوا في      شرّهم ودنسهم كالكلاب، صاروا بالحق أبناء يدخلون وليمة أبيهم السماوي.​ لقد حقّقت هذه المرأة الخارجة من تخوم صور ما سبق      فأعلنه النبي عنها: "بنت صور أغنى الشعوب تترضَّى وجهك بهديّة"      (مز 45: 12). أيّة هدية تقدّمها بيت صور هذه إلا إعلان إيمانها الفائق خلال صمت      السيّد، وتظاهره بعدم العطاء في البداية. لقد وهبها الفرصة لتقديم أعظم هديّة      يشتهيها الرب، إذ يقول "يا امرأة عظيم إيمانك، ليكن لكِ كما تريدين"      [28].لقد فتحت بهذه الهديّة كنوز السيّد، لتنال كل ما تريد، بينما أغلق      قادة اليهود أبواب مراحم الله أمام أنفسهم. قبل هديّتها القلبيّة الفائقة، وردّ      لها الهديّة بما هو أعظم، إذ مدَحها أمام الجميع، فاتحًا أبواب محبّته أمامها،      مقيمًا إيّاها رمزًا لكنيسة الأمم التي اغتصبت الرب نفسه بالإيمان.​*


----------



## المسلم المغربي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*






			يحتقر الأمم فيدعوهم كلابًا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*
نطقهم كلابا لمذا هذا غير شرعي
شوف  أنا قلت أعطيني المحبة مع المسلمين
وليس أن تفسر لي


----------



## كلام مش مهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

انت بتماطل وخلاص

كل ده ولسه ما فهمتش

ده انا فهمت


----------



## Basilius (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> نطقهم كلابا لمذا هذا غير شرعي
> شوف أنا قلت أعطيني المحبة مع المسلمين
> وليس أن تفسر لي


 


*هوة الاخ استفانوس عشان جابلك النص و شرحلك الجزء اللي انت جبتة *
*شرحا مسيحيا بالمفهوم المسيحي *
*تيجي ترفض الشرح و تقول هاتلي المحبة مع المسلمين ؟؟؟*
*مش دة النص الي كنت حاطة يا هذا ؟*
*المسي امر بحب كل الناس حتى الاعداء *
*فهمت ولا لسة ؟؟*


----------



## المسلم المغربي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

يالطبع أنا فهمت ولكن أنا اريد مع الديانة الإسلامية
الدين المسيحس ليس عدو للدين الإسلامي


----------



## Basilius (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> يالطبع أنا فهمت ولكن أنا اريد مع الديانة الإسلامية
> الدين المسيحس ليس عدو للدين الإسلامي


 

*انت بتفهم عربي ولا مش بتفهم ؟ *
*لغتك العربية على ما اعتقد *
*قلنا ان المسيح امر بحب الناس جميعا ختى الاعداء *
*ومن قبل وضعلك الاستاذ روك و الاحبة الاية التي توصي بحب حتى الاعداء *
*تمام كدة ؟*
*لا  دين اسلامي ولا بوزي ولا هندوسي ولا بتاع *
*المسيح تكلم عن المحبة الشاملة .... اوكي *
*لا قال لا اسلام ولا بوزية ولا بتاع *
*اوكي ؟*
*وبعدين اسلام اية ؟ هوة كان فية اسلام اساسا ؟ *
*قلنا ان المسيح تكلم عن محبة البشر بوجة عام .... مفهومة يعني مش محتاجة تفكير *


----------



## المسلم المغربي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

شوف أنا قلت أن الغسلام ليس عدو للمسلمين
والآية لحطها مي روك تتكلم عن الأعداء
أما أنا أريد مع الإسلام
وانا سأجيبك
أن الدين المسيحي لا يحب المسلمين والدليل المواضيع المكتوبة في الحوار الإسلامي


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> شوف أنا قلت أن الغسلام ليس عدو للمسلمين
> والآية لحطها مي روك تتكلم عن الأعداء
> أما أنا أريد مع الإسلام
> وانا سأجيبك
> أن الدين المسيحي لا يحب المسلمين والدليل المواضيع المكتوبة في الحوار الإسلامي


 
المسيحية لا تعرف شئ اسمه اسلام, فبحسب العقيدة المسحية, الأسلام هو مجرد دين شيطاني

اضافة الى ان المسيح علمنا محبة البعض و محبة حتى الأعداء, فما بالك بشخص غير عدو؟

هل يحتاج الأمر منك كل هذه اللف و الدوران؟

ربنا يهديكم..


----------



## المسلم المغربي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

متى إصحاح 10 آية 34 " لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً

وفي فقرة أخرى في لوقا إصحاح إنجيل لوقا - اصحاح 12/49-53 " جئت لألقي ناراً على الأرض فماذا أريد لو اضطرمت، ولي صبغة اصطبغها و كيف انحصر حتى تكمل، أتظنون أني جئت لأعطي سلاما على الأرض كلا أقول لكم بل انقساما، لأنه يكون من الآن خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين ثلاثة على اثنين واثنان على ثلاثة، ينقسم الأب على الابن والابن على الأب والأم على البنت والبنت على الأم و الحماة على كنتها و الكنة على حماتها


----------



## المسلم المغربي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



My Rock قال:


> المسيحية لا تعرف شئ اسمه اسلام, فبحسب العقيدة المسحية, الأسلام هو مجرد دين شيطاني
> 
> اضافة الى ان المسيح علمنا محبة البعض و محبة حتى الأعداء, فما بالك بشخص غير عدو؟
> 
> ...



لمذا مسحت ردي
شوف
ورد في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] : 
يقولالمسيح : " أَمَّاأَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوابِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي
إ ذن هناك إختلاف في الإنجيل


----------



## المسلم المغربي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

ورد في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] : 
يقولالمسيح : " أَمَّاأَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوابِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي

هل هذا حب الأعداء


----------



## I like almase7 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

ورد في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] : 
يقول يسوع : " أَمَّاأَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوابِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِيدين محبه دين محبه@@


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> ورد في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] :
> يقولالمسيح : " أَمَّاأَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوابِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي
> 
> هل هذا حب الأعداء


تستشهد بها جهلا وهذه عادة توثقت في الكثيرين من كارهي البحث والاستقصاء
لذا لنري موضعها
11- و اذ كانوا يسمعون هذا عاد فقال مثلا لانه كان قريبا من اورشليم و كانوا يظنون ان ملكوت الله عتيد ان يظهر في الحال.
12- فقال انسان شريف الجنس ذهب الى كورة بعيدة لياخذ لنفسه ملكا و يرجع.
13- فدعا عشرة عبيد له و اعطاهم عشرة امناء و قال لهم تاجروا حتى اتي.
14- و اما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا.
15- و لما رجع بعدما اخذ الملك امر ان يدعى اليه اولئك العبيد الذين اعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد.
16- فجاء الاول قائلا يا سيد مناك ربح عشرة امناء.
17- فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن.
18- ثم جاء الثاني قائلا يا سيد مناك عمل خمسة امناء.
19- فقال لهذا ايضا و كن انت على خمس مدن.
20- ثم جاء اخر قائلا يا سيد هوذا مناك الذي كان عندي موضوعا في منديل.
21- لاني كنت اخاف منك اذ انت انسان صارم تاخذ ما لم تضع و تحصد ما لم تزرع.
22- فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع.
23- فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا.
24- ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا و اعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء.
25- فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة امناء.
26- لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه.
27- اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي.
انها قصة يرويها عن ملك , مثل يليقه وهي طريقة كثيرا تكلم بها السيد المسيح اذ يشرح الملكوت بالأمثال
ومن قال هذه الجملة هو الملك في القصة ( الانسان الشريف الجنس ) وليست أقوال وتعاليم مسيانية مبارشة بل هي قصة رمزية للملكوت والحساب الأخروي والعقاب والثواب في الآخرة 
فهلا توقفت شأنك شأن غيرك عن النقل العمياني 
ارجو ان ترجع الى التفسير يا عزيزى 
http://popekirillos2.bizhat.com/bible/tafseer/luka19.htm


----------



## الحوت (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> نطقهم كلابا لمذا هذا غير شرعي
> شوف  أنا قلت أعطيني المحبة مع المسلمين
> وليس أن تفسر لي



*

لماذا تعتبر المسيح شتاماً لاستخدامه لفظة كلب ..

ولا تعتبر اله القران شتاماً بذات المقياس وقد استخدم ذات التعبير ..؟؟

لماذا تكيلون بمكيالين .. اريد السبب ؟؟؟

اقرأ ما وصف به الهك بلعام ..


وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِي آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانْسَلَخَ مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ
وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ

الاعراف : 175- 176
​
*


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

سلام لمن اتبع الهدى
الأخ المسلم المغربي لديه حق
مي روك ذكر
واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم . باركوا لاعنيكم . احسنوا الى مبغضيكم . وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم
والمسلم المغربي ذكر
يقولالمسيح : " أَمَّاأَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوابِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

شوف لا تدخل في الإسلاميات


----------



## الحوت (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> شوف لا تدخل في الإسلاميات


*
جاوب على السؤال ..

لماذا تعترضون على لفظة "كلب" في الانجيل وقد وردت في القران ؟؟!!!

لماذا تكيلو بمكاليين ؟
*


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> سلام لمن اتبع الهدى
> الأخ المسلم المغربي لديه حق
> مي روك ذكر
> واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم . باركوا لاعنيكم . احسنوا الى مبغضيكم . وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم
> ...


 
من جديد يفحمنا المسلم بالقص و التقطيف, السيد المسيح كان يذكر للسامعين مثل, و العدد 27 هو جزء من قول الرجل الشريف الذي تكلم عنه المسيح في مثله

لنرى مع بعض:​Luk 19:11​وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هَذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ. 
Luk 19:12 فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ. 
Luk 19:13 فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ. 
Luk 19:14 وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا. 
Luk 19:15 وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ. 
Luk 19:16 فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ رَبِحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدُنٍ. 
Luk 19:18 ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:19 فَقَالَ لِهَذَا أَيْضاً: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدُنٍ. 
Luk 19:20 ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعاً فِي مِنْدِيلٍ 
Luk 19:21 لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. 
Luk 19:22 فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ وَأَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ أَزْرَعْ 
Luk 19:23 فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ الصَّيَارِفَةِ فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِباً؟ 
Luk 19:24 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 
Luk 19:25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:26 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 
Luk 19:27 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». ​*Luk 19:28* وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا تَقَدَّمَ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.

فهذا القول اولا منسوب للرجل الشريف, الذي سيعاقب اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان يملك عليهم
و هو اشارة الى رجوع المسيح اي المجئ الثاني و دينونته للعالم, فهو سيعاقب و يدين من لم يؤمن به


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*+*

هذه بعض النصائح التى وضعها الله للانسان .. أى إنسان .. فى تعامله مع الآخر .. أي آخر 

*هذا غيث من فيض* 

[Q-BIBLE] 
* وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر أيضا في الضيقات عالمين أن الضيق ينشئ صبرا*
*  والصبر تزكية والتزكية رجاء*
*  والرجاء لا يخزي لأن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا. ( رو 5 : 3 - 5 )*
[/Q-BIBLE]


* [Q-BIBLE]إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن . *
*( 1 كو  13 : 1 )*
*[/Q-BIBLE]*
​
* [Q-BIBLE]وإن كانت لي نبوة وأعلم جميع الأسرار وكل علم وإن كان لي كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا. ( 1 كو  13 : 1 )[/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] ​وإن أطعمت كل أموالي وإن سلمت جسدي حتى أحترق ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا أنتفع شيئا. ( 1 كو 13 : 3 ) [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
لتصر كل أموركم في محبة.( 1 كو 16  : 14 ) [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
في طهارة، في علم، في أناة، في لطف، في الروح القدس، في محبة بلا رياء، ( 2 كو 6 : 6 ) [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح، إيمان (غلا 5  :22) [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
وفي التقوى مودة أخوية، وفي المودة الأخوية محبة. ( 2 بط 1 : 7  ) [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
وأما من كان له معيشة العالم، ونظر أخاه محتاجا، وأغلق أحشاءه عنه، فكيف تثبت محبة الله فيه؟ ( 1 يو 3 : 17 ) [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله، لأن الله محبة. ( 1 يو 4 : 8) [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
وأما أنا فأقول لكم: لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا. (  مت 5 : 39 ) [/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 
  ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضا.
ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين.
  من سألك فأعطه ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده.
«سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.
وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم (  مت 5 : 40 : 44 ) [/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 
 ذكرهم أن يخضعوا للرياسات والسلاطين ويطيعوا، ويكونوا مستعدين لكل عمل صالح،
ولا يطعنوا في أحد، ويكونوا غير مخاصمين، حلماء، مظهرين كل وداعة لجميع الناس. ( تيطس 3 : 1 - 2 )[/Q-BIBLE]​[Q-BIBLE] 
والرب يهدي قلوبكم إلى محبة الله وإلى صبر المسيح. ( 2 تس 3 : 5 )
[/Q-BIBLE]​​*


----------



## كلام مش مهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

حالا هتلاقى المسلم المغربى يقولك





انا عايز دليل مع المسلمين:smil12:


----------



## Basilius (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

*عجبي على الجهل و التدليس *

*انتظرت مرارا و عن قصد في هذا الموضوع *
*وتعمدت عدم الاجابة *
*لكي اثبت ان المسلم دائما غير عادل في نقاشة في المسيحية *
*وجاهل جدا و خبيث لانة لا يريد ان ياتي بالنص كامل بتفسيرة *
*والنتيجة كانت كما توقعت *
*مدلس وراء مدلس *


----------



## خالد تادرس (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل دين المسيحية يدعو  إلى...*

إلى المسلم المغربي :
الرد على سؤالك بكلام الرب يسوع عندما قال جئت لأكمل أي لم ينقض الكلام الذي سبقه 

أما المحبة والتسامح فلم توجد في أي ديانة بقدر ما هي موجودة في الديانة المسيحية ومنها قول الرب يسوع المسيح
من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فقدم له الآخر ..... هل من تسامح أكثر من هذا .... لا حروب ولا دفع الجزية .... الخ


----------

